# what are the human body weak/sensitive parts ?



## martial

i know that the eyes,throat and the male private part are some sensitive parts,but are there more weak/sensitive parts in the body.is there a diagram of these part?


----------



## Scout_379

start poking around, you'll find some


----------



## Mark Weiser

Starting at the Top of the human body there are pressure/nerve centers or groups of muscles that can be used in MA. 

There is the nerve center behind the ears, under the nose, at the base of the skull, the temple region, gum line on the bottom portion of the teeth. This is just the head area and there are many more. 

The neck is shopping center of vital targets. 

Large muscle groups that can be grabbed and crushed with your hand such as biceps, triceps, deltoids this could go on for hours listing all the viable targets.


----------



## 8253

Any place that you hit an opponent really hard has the potential to be a weak spot


----------



## KenpoTex

8253 said:
			
		

> Any place that you hit an opponent really hard has the potential to be a weak spot


 Bwahahahaha! I like that  :ultracool


----------



## martial

8253 said:
			
		

> Any place that you hit an opponent really hard has the potential to be a weak spot


 
yes, but what happens if i'm weak?is there any web site that show you how to hit these weak/sensitive parts?


----------



## Sapper6

here's a nifty little "point" of reference :asian:

please excuse the anatomical parts are labeled in japanese, at least some of them are


----------



## Sapper6

martial said:
			
		

> yes, but what happens if i'm weak?is there any web site that show you how to hit these weak/sensitive parts?



that's what practice and lessons are for :boxing:


----------



## Sapper6

not my material but you should find this useful as well :asian: 





> Martial arts strikes: Not all areas of the torso will have the same effect as others. List of best striking points and possible effects.
> The striking points for the human torso have been studied and perfected for centuries. In the early days of martial arts the reasons for why certain areas were more effective than others were not known but today, medical science has an explanation for these same areas.
> 
> 
> As with any martial arts technique, the size and skill of the one doing the technique as well as the size and physical shape of their opponent will cause any defensive moves to vary in effectiveness. A perfect example would be the favorite strike of movies and television, the karate chop. Who hasnt seen Captain Kirk fell his opponents with one of these? True, the man he was hitting was being paid well to fall down but if it were a real life scenario, Kirk would have a better chance of having it work against an equal or smaller sized opponent. If he attempted it against Shaquelle ONeil, it would be ludicrous. So remember, each of the following striking points will vary in effectiveness against different people.
> 
> 
> Back of the neck (3rd vertebrae)  This is located midway between the base of the head and the beginning of the shoulders. If you reach up and feel the back of your own neck, you will find a naturally curving area, this is the area to strike. A forceful blow can cause pain, numbness, tingling and in some extreme cases, paralysis.
> 
> 
> Front of throat  Under the thyroid cartilage at the base of the throat is a hollowed out area that sits right above the beginning of the thoracic cage. This cage begins at the shoulder blades and ends at the bottom of the ribs. It is in this hollow area where the trachea (windpipe) isnt protected. A simple push with one finger can cause discomfort to the opponent while a forceful blow could cause serious permanent injury or death. If you wonder how much effect a single finger to this area can do, practice it on yourself. If you do practice it, remember to use a gradually increasing amount of pressure.
> 
> 
> Side of the neck- Slightly above the collarbone is an area that is vulnerable because of a nerve cluster as well as both the jugular vein and carotid artery. Blows to this area can cause pain, temporary stunning or even death. All of which depends upon the force behind the blow.
> 
> 
> Muscle at base of neck  Right where the neck joins into the shoulders is a group of muscles and nerves. This is the area that the previously mentioned Capt. would aim for. Depending on the force of the blow, the results could be pain, muscle spasms that make the arm on that side temporarily useless, numbness and possibly even injury to the muscles themselves.
> 
> 
> Collarbone  Practically useless as a target for a small person hitting a larger opponent but when the opponent is the same size or smaller, it can prove to be very effective. There is pain, jarring and a good chance of fracture since the bone is fairly delicate.
> 
> 
> The upper back  Located on the spinal column midway between the shoulder blades is a raised ridge area. A solid blow to this area can result in a loss of balance when used by a smaller person against a larger opponent. When the sizes are equal or the opponent is smaller, it can cause pain, jarring, shock and in some cases, injury to the spinal column.
> 
> 
> Kidneys  These are located a few inches on either side of the spinal column and right around the waist and just below the lower ribs. The most common attack comes from the back in the form of a hammer fist, elbow strike or kick. Extreme care should be used whenever practicing blows to this area. Pain, kidney damage and even death are very real possibilities.
> 
> 
> There is another way of hitting the kidneys. This comes as a forceful blow to the false or floating ribs located at the very bottom of the rib cage. It is well known as a tickle spot. These ribs are not attached at both ends. They are shorter than the normal ribs and if struck, are fairly easy to break away from the spinal column and cause a puncture of the kidneys or lungs. The internal injury will depend upon the direction of the blow itself.
> 
> 
> Solar Plexus  This is the area commonly known as the bread basket. Depending on the force and angle of the strike, results against an opponent could include knowing the wind out of them, shock to the internal organs, breakage of the Zyphoid process. This breakage could lead to death as the process punctures the lungs or some other vital organ. To break the zyphoid process, you would need to be executing a strike that is in as well as upward. Kicks, upper jabs and palm-heel strikes are all possibilities so be very careful if you are practicing with a sparring buddy using these techniques.
> 
> 
> Lower pelvic area  A few inches above the pubic bone but below the belly button is a soft area of the abdomen that is hard to condition and build up musculature. A solid hit or kick to this area can cause severe pain as well as the possibility of injury to the bladder and other organs located here.
> 
> 
> Groin  The testicular/vaginal area is very sensitive and blows to the area can cause extreme pain to both men and women. In men, there is the possibility of testicular injury as well. This is a common area covered in womens self-defense classes but it is unfortunately an instinctual coverage area for men.
> 
> 
> Coccyx  This is commonly called the tailbone. To do deliver an effective blow to this area requires both power and accuracy. If this is accomplished, pain will result as well as the risk of sever injury. The coccyx area can be sheared off from the rest of the spinal column and when this happens, there is a high risk of spinal cord damage.
> 
> 
> In any life and death situation you should use every possible means of defense to escape with your life. In practice, you and your partner should always wear proper protective gear to lower the risk of accidental injury.


----------



## martial

thanks sapper6 you been helpful


----------



## Sapper6

no problem bud.  good luck in all your martial-endeavors :asian:


----------



## KenpoNoChikara

eyes, nose, throat, groin, knee, shin, foot and so many more, but i just relized this seems to have been covered already


----------



## Flatlander

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> no problem bud. good luck in all your martial-endeavors :asian:


Good work! :asian:    Thank you for the contribution.


----------



## Kamaria Annina

I'm totally in agreement with Sapper6.  For example, my sensi, is a heavier man, doing a strike to the clavicle (I believe) wouldn't effect him because he has more skin there.  But for more delicate people, it would be a good spot to hit.


----------



## bignick

i believe the rule of "thumb" is the clavicle is about the size of your ring finger...

the clavicle runs horizontal to the ground, coming down with a strike like a hammerfist, your force is exactly 90 degrees to the bone...which means all of your power is delivered directly to the bone...once it breaks...hit it again and again...directly under the clavicle is the sub-clavian artery...

if sharp bone fragments rupture the artery...they'll die unless a surgeon can tie the artery off within a few minutes...


----------



## Han-Mi

any joint, any angle


----------



## Samurai

Two things.....

1.) A heart shot with a .44

2.) Tickle someone.  The places you are ticklish are also pressure points that respond to pain as well.

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays

Woodland Archery


----------



## YouAgain

Fork in the eye!


----------



## Baytor

Did anyone else ever see the monty python bit about self defense?

"Soldiers, today we learn to defend ourselves against someone with a handfull of raspberries..."

Totally off topic, but reading this thread just made me think of it.


----------



## bignick

YouAgain said:
			
		

> Fork in the eye!


i prefer using a spork for all my eye techniques...makes scooping out the eye much easier...while still getting the stab of the fork..


----------



## still learning

Hello, All those areas can be consider weak and sensitive parts to strike..this is good.  To me the weakest part is our brain(head), human get so sensitive,that we want to fight?  Hardest thing to train is the MIND!

 It is easy to lie,cheat, and steal.  But to be truthful ,trustworthy, and honest..that takes hard work and a strong mind! To be a good person..take a lot affort in todays world.  Make your mind strong! against all attacks!

 What are the human body weak/sensitive parts...?  Could it be the minds?

 In my mind, I see nothing but Aloha!


----------



## GAB

Hi,

As Big Nick pointed out, the collar bone, which is connected to the weakest Joint in the body I have been told just recently by a weight trainer.

The Shoulder...Pretty interesting since we use it so much. When it is used in a correct mannner fine, but the minute you put it into a position it should not be in, pain and for long periods of time. Also hyperextending the knee can be very bad.

The simple strikes and such are pretty obvious, but a good shoulder lock will take um out for a long time if you are not careful.

Use good discretion when working with a partner, it is a way to learn, and relate to the pain, that you will be giving someone else, at a time hopefully you will never encounter or need to use.

I have been watching of late something I don't care for, it is trying to actually hurt and continue to dominate in a dojo by a bully when the Sensei is not around.

Today I overheard a few saying, "that guy sure likes to hurt you". Not good stay away and let them self-destruct.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Blooming Lotus

Han-Mi said:
			
		

> any joint, any angle


Good call but just _off_ the joint and in conective tissue is more effective again and for less power.  

Also see between bones ( like metatarsals ( feet bones) or between the bones in an opponents wrist ) for an easy set up , or have a look at the interior space of the bone where tissue is less conditioned and more vulnerable..and now you're cavity striking  

You might also want to have a look at an antomy chart relating to organ position and you can also see a whole new range of vulnerabilities and angles / strike types to get access to them . 

Cheers

Blooming Lotus

btw : the throat is always good and if you can locate the carteroid art artery , great brush strike / press for a rear triangle choke , elbow / fist to under navel or between / under rib area > do a shoulder lock / hold to gain acces to his rear,  execute your rear carteroid choke,   stick a knee just off his spine and control his head with your non choking  hand , and that my friend, is a good tech combo.

cheers

bTw : down from collar bone in the intercostal space / hollow / or even directly in the tissue above your underarm, is great elbow strike follow up from an opposite side block ( if your guard is already up )or same side strike from higher.


----------



## Suntail

I have a chart for about 20 on the front and back... but how do you put pictures on a post?

Anyway I personally hate getting hit in a cross hip shot.  Just in deep enough to catch the edge of the hip.
Are we talking pressure points/vital points/nerves also?


----------



## 5 hand swords

martial said:
			
		

> i know that the eyes,throat and the male private part are some sensitive parts,but are there more weak/sensitive parts in the body.is there a diagram of these part?


You will need more than one diagram, but if you ask here only about hitting, not grasping or pressure points, the numbers are more limited.

Disable vs. Kill type considerations on some types of strikes as well, groin vs. temple etc.


----------



## Blooming Lotus

Suntail said:
			
		

> I have a chart for about 20 on the front and back... but how do you put pictures on a post?
> 
> Anyway I personally hate getting hit in a cross hip shot. Just in deep enough to catch the edge of the hip.
> Are we talking pressure points/vital points/nerves also?


certainly are....

if you want to post some pressure point charts for martial applications, a good url is avalable if you care to search at Earle Montaigues' web site ......... 5 hands is right though, in case I have three folders of 25-30-45 charts each. 

otherwise select text on your page from the edit pulldown menu, copy or cut open your post reply page , click in the response square and  click paste from the edit menu.

cheers

BL


----------



## Suntail

I obviously am computer illiterate... :idunno:  I've been at this for half an hour, with more then one person giving me instructions. So here's  a hyperlink instead.  It's not very extensive, plus it's kind of obsolite with the other charts mentioned, but it works. By the way, I have no idea what it has to do with card throwing.  

If you're aiming to take someone out of the running the throat's a good bet.  There's also a nerve behind the jaw, hit the jaw back and slightly upward and they'll drop. You probably have to brake their jaw to hit the nerve.  Not really practical without practice, not really practical to practice.  Still it's worth knowing.
If you're just messing around there's one called the lung point.  It's down from the ear and across from the armpit.  You don't have to hit it very hard to get an affect and it gives a decent dead arm, plus if you get in a scrape you can hit it hard and it still works well.
There are many more, but everyone else seems to have mentioned the good stuff.  Oh, well.


----------



## An Eternal Student

Nothing better than the good old groin.After that it varies from person to person.Hammerfist to the temple usually works, and the back has a lot of weak spots.


----------



## Adept

An Eternal Student said:
			
		

> Nothing better than the good old groin.After that it varies from person to person.Hammerfist to the temple usually works, and the back has a lot of weak spots.


 Actually, the groin isnt such a sure shot. I've heard a lot of anecdotal evidence from people who have either taken or delivered a shot to the nuts and not really suffered from it until later.

 Now sure, a solid blow to the cajones is going to hurt, but dont pin your hopes on it being a fight-stopper. If you are going to use it, make sure you are using it as a set-up for further attacks.

 Any muscle based target area can also be risky. An obese, or heavily muscled opponent will not feel it as much as a regular person. I've found the sternum to be a good one, as is the clavicle, since there are no muscles over them and it is very hard to build fat there. It all depends on what is available to you.


----------



## Kenpodoc

For most the ego is the weakest part.   :ultracool 

Jeff

As to the clavicle, its a good target but I've seen a lot of fractures and I've never seen a torn subcalvian artery.  The artery is tough and mobile so hard to lacerate.


----------



## KenpoTess

good point Kenpodoc 

There can be generalizations of weak areas... but methinks everyone is individualized as to their own bodily structure.  Some can handle a pummeling to the 'bread basket' and others not.. some have 'glass jaws',  all dependant on their own conditioning, etc.  Also depends on their psyche..and  or their pain tolerance level.  I've seen guys go down when they receive a :btg:  others don't even blink, just get ticked off.  Some females will burst into tears when struck to the breast... and others shake it off and charge in.  
So to me, the really only true vulnerable sites applicable to all people would be the eyes and airway. 

just my thoughts 

~Tess


----------



## Blooming Lotus

did yoiu know that on the street , as far as law is concerned that you are often ( particularly as maers) if it came to court, not justified to strike any vitals nor on the torso??

Below is the standard table of appriorate force as per a legally defined reasonable mind.

INJURY POTENTIAL ATTACKER/ SUBJECT INJURY POTENTIAL when self acting in lawful defence defence
Deadly force assaults Deadly force
( WEAPONS) =
 Active aggression intermediate weapons ( empty hand strikes) ( sticks /batons etc / non- deadly striking )


Defensive Resistence Hard empty hand techs
( active lock / hold resistence)
 =Passive soft empty hand Resistence (locks/submission holds /non -vital point manipulationetc) 
( protest etc)

Verbal non-compliance Verbal direction
 =Phsycological intimidation presence

( uniforms/ bigger size etc) 


Btw : don't forget your right to remain silent and your citizens arrests. Enough street defence.

cheers

BL


----------



## *sic

Adept said:
			
		

> Actually, the groin isnt such a sure shot. I've heard a lot of anecdotal evidence from people who have either taken or delivered a shot to the nuts and not really suffered from it until later.


my instructor and I ran a seminar for female self defence a few years ago where he demonstrated the effectiveness, or should i say ineffectiveness of a solid kick to the groin, he had the female kick direct and as hard as she could into his groin, (no stopping or thigh checking from him either) he then proceeded to take her to the ground, mount her and punch the floor padding beside her head a good 10 times before keeling over from the pain.

obviously the kick did work (he said he went purple the next day and couldnt walk properly for a good few days) but there was a delay before he could not function any longer.

for females attacks need to be precise and downing in one, a shot in the groin is going to be effective, but more likely than not the lad will be angered and knock you out before being downed. then once he comes round from the pain he is going to do whatever he wants to and hes going to be super angry..


----------



## Flatlander

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> did yoiu know that on the street , as far as law is concerned that you are often ( particularly as maers) if it came to court, not justified to strike any vitals nor on the torso??
> 
> Below is the standard table of appriorate force as per a legally defined reasonable mind.
> 
> INJURY POTENTIAL ATTACKER/ SUBJECT INJURY POTENTIAL when self acting in lawful defence defence
> Deadly force assaults Deadly force
> ( WEAPONS) =
> Active aggression intermediate weapons ( empty hand strikes) ( sticks /batons etc / non- deadly striking )
> 
> 
> Defensive Resistence Hard empty hand techs
> ( active lock / hold resistence)
> =Passive soft empty hand Resistence (locks/submission holds /non -vital point manipulationetc)
> ( protest etc)
> 
> Verbal non-compliance Verbal direction
> =Phsycological intimidation presence
> 
> ( uniforms/ bigger size etc)
> 
> 
> Btw : don't forget your right to remain silent and your citizens arrests. Enough street defence.
> 
> cheers
> 
> BL


If I may, what is the source for these legal definitions?  We need to bear in mind that use of force laws vary between jurisdictions.

Another important thing to note is that in the application of law to a specific event, intent is a huge factor.  If I were, as a martial artist in a necessary self defence scenario, to strike someone in a vital spot and cause significant damage, and this was determined to be an undue use of force, intent to cause damage needs to be demonstrated in order for me to be culpable.


----------



## KenpoTess

My question .. is what does it have to do with the topic of the thread...


----------



## Blooming Lotus

Sure :

qld criminal code / weapons act self defence

 power to arrest section 546 

laws do vary very slightly from state to state, and country to country, but as a general rule of thumb, sound standards  to follow  

BL


----------



## GaryM

I have a few thoughts (theories?) about groin strikes and eye strikes. I find that a 'light' flick of a snap kick tends to have more reliable results when applied to the gonads than a real power kick. I believe that this is because the powerful strike triggers shock and thereby can nullify the immediate effectivness of the strike, hence the attacker can continue to fight thru the pain using rage and adrenalin. However a straight thrusting kick to the groin area should be very powerful using the 'ball' of the foot since the intended effects are different than targeting the jewels where a rising 
toe or instep kick is better. Same thing for an eye strike. A scrape or relativly light poke will have as much effect on your opponents ability to fight and the damage isn't permanant, whereas actually "poking someones' eye out" may not FEEL much different to  them than a hard punch . One spot that hasn't been mentioned is just in front of the ear over the jaw hinge. A snapping backknuckle to this spot (same motion as snapping a towel in the locker room) disconnects the brain for a second. Only for a second, but if you assume this will happen and don't stand there staring to see if it worked the fight should be yours. I have personally used this more than once and the persons eyes actually 'googled' in different directions. Really!  (no warrenty expressed or implied, individual results may vary, product enlarged to show texture)


----------



## OUMoose

I agree with Gary about a snapping motion toward the eyes.  Gouges, even in self-defense, would be hard to hold up in court realistically IMO.  The nose is also a good target.  No, I'm not talking about the hollywood "Break his nose and shove it to his brain" thing, but a stiff palm strike or closed fist to the nose will be a strong deterrant.  The natural reaction there is for the eyes to start tearing up (obsurcing vision) and most likely for the nose to start bleeding (breathing difficulties).  In this instance, pain isn't the objective really.  (sorry if this was covered, but I was only able to skim the thread).  

Another area for sensitivity is the neck.  I'm not just talking the front (windpipe and major veins), but the sides and back as well.  I don't know many people who could take a stiff forearm shot to the side of the neck, and those that could would not be as functional with that side of their torso for a few minutes.  

Just tossing in my 2cents.


----------



## Blooming Lotus

yah but how do justfiy a neck strike of almost any kind in court???  I did see an extremely well executed murder of a patron in a Melbourne casino by some security, and through the same strike and holds described above ( Peter someone) , but the security guards responsible  knew they were on camera and where they were so hid it all to the point of "reasonable doubt".

What do you say about that???  They were never charged and the security industry still recieves bad rep from the incident.  Private establishment standards and laws of training their security staff ha ( or apparent lack of need for them)



Anyway, on the nose strike, there is a point below nose ( infra orbital) on the shaft when applied with a blade press hurts like hell!!!  It won't kill a person but I've seen some big men near tears when having it applied to them.  There is a point that is more criplling ( temporarily and ungreiviously) just below the ear (mandibular angles ) at the base of the ear lobebwetween the mastoid and the mandible.  Pressure should be applied with a thumb over fist directed inwards utilising the digital tip. works well in a combo lock with the above infra orbital to form what we call the "C Clamp".

cheers 

Blooming Lotus


----------



## MJS

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> yah but how do justfiy a neck strike of almost any kind in court???



How do you justifiy anything in court???  Again, he was not talking about a strike to the throat, but to the side or back of the neck.  If you kicked someone, you could break a rib.  You're going to have to justify * everything * that you do..period!!!  Its important to know the laws of the city/state that you live, as well as use the proper amount of force according to the situation at hand.

Mike


----------



## OUMoose

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> I did see an extremely well executed murder of a patron in a Melbourne casino by some security, and through the same strike and holds described above ( Peter someone) , but the security guards responsible  knew they were on camera and where they were so hid it all to the point of "reasonable doubt".
> 
> What do you say about that???


I think they knew exactly what they were doing, got caught, and has no real bearing on this thread.  There's an entire thread about legal consequences of self-defense.  This was merely to discuss vital spots on the body.


----------



## Blooming Lotus

MJS said:
			
		

> How do you justifiy anything in court??? Again, he was not talking about a strike to the throat, but to the side or back of the neck. If you kicked someone, you could break a rib. You're going to have to justify *everything *that you do..period!!! Its important to know the laws of the city/state that you live, as well as use the proper amount of force according to the situation at hand.
> 
> Mike


 point is neck strikes and chokes of any kind are potentialy much more fatal and it's even to often too easy to try to apply some sort of app to the side of a neck and accidently ( or not) wind up at a persons throat.

Good advice though and point taken.  
cheers


----------



## MJS

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> point is neck strikes and chokes of any kind are potentialy much more fatal and it's even to often too easy to try to apply some sort of app to the side of a neck and accidently ( or not) wind up at a persons throat.
> 
> Good advice though and point taken.
> cheers



A forearm or slap, applied to the side or back of the neck will not result in as serious an injury as a hit to the throat.  The problem with chokes is, is that people do not know how to apply them properly.  You can do a rear naked choke and target the throat area and risk causing some serious injury.  However, that same choke can be applied, targeting the side of the neck, without any injury to the throat area.  

It all comes down to how things are applied.  In addition, as I said before, its important to adjust your force to the force being used against you.  For example, if someone simply pushes you, a knee break is not warranted, when a simple lock will get the job done.  

Mike


----------



## Marry

I would obviously say my genital/vaginal area would be the most weak/sensitive part.Once I was in a fight and I was holding my own pretty good until I was kicked in the groin and that was it! It dropped me in my tracks!And even how much I REALLY wanted to get off the ground and kill her,but I could do nothing after being kicked such a sensitive area!And the pain was just indescribable!!!I never felt so much pain in my life!!!And I was in a ball on the ground for a quite a long time too!It was not a straight on kick to the pubs, it was a rising kick up and into my vagina area that made it so so horiffic!!!!!And I even had pain days after!But with that said I would say eyes would be next.


----------



## sgtmac_46

Marry said:
			
		

> I would obviously say my genital/vaginal area would be the most weak/sensitive part.Once I was in a fight and I was holding my own pretty good until I was kicked in the groin and that was it! It dropped me in my tracks!And even how much I REALLY wanted to get off the ground and kill her,but I could do nothing after being kicked such a sensitive area!And the pain was just indescribable!!!I never felt so much pain in my life!!!And I was in a ball on the ground for a quite a long time too!It was not a straight on kick to the pubs, it was a rising kick up and into my vagina area that made it so so horiffic!!!!!And I even had pain days after!But with that said I would say eyes would be next.


Ouch.....


----------



## sgtmac_46

*sic said:
			
		

> my instructor and I ran a seminar for female self defence a few years ago where he demonstrated the effectiveness, or should i say ineffectiveness of a solid kick to the groin, he had the female kick direct and as hard as she could into his groin, (no stopping or thigh checking from him either) he then proceeded to take her to the ground, mount her and punch the floor padding beside her head a good 10 times before keeling over from the pain.
> 
> obviously the kick did work (he said he went purple the next day and couldnt walk properly for a good few days) but there was a delay before he could not function any longer.
> 
> for females attacks need to be precise and downing in one, a shot in the groin is going to be effective, but more likely than not the lad will be angered and knock you out before being downed. then once he comes round from the pain he is going to do whatever he wants to and hes going to be super angry..


This sounds familar.
Coach Buzzcutt: "You think you're a man, boy, i'll show you a man! Butthead, kick me in the jimmy!"


----------

